# 15 Knits That Will Make You Crave Fall Weather!



## MarieJanelle (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey Knitting Paradise! I thought y'all would enjoy this blog I wrote for Leisure Arts. So excited to be a more avid knitter as the cool weather is coming (not today though is 90F out!)

http://leisureartsblog.blogspot.com/2014/08/15-knits-that-will-make-you-crave-fall.html

Here are a few photos from the post that I found on Ravelry (links on blog post)


----------



## Knitsbybritt (Jul 9, 2012)

I love the second photo. Simply stunning!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

I absolutely love the blue tunic, very chic and stylish. So probably not for this hippy then. :lol: Would look stunning on my daughter though who IS very chic and stylish.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

I like the second one! :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link,beautiful patterns.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Nope, still dreading cold weather. :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

kyterp said:


> Nope, still dreading cold weather. :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


Me too!!! I have bought a big woolly throw-it is getting much cooler and I don't have time to knit one.
But thanks for the pictures anyway.On my todo listfor next year!!
Or the year after.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What beautiful work. Lovely designs. I want them all.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Not looking forward to the cool-down, but I love the third picture of the very brightly colored Fair Isle style sweater.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I still am enjoying summer, but the first cardigan is my to do list for the fall. i am hoping for a late coming fall.)


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Love the third one!!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

SherryH said:


> Not looking forward to the cool-down, but I love the third picture of the very brightly colored Fair Isle style sweater.


I'm with you! One of these days, I'll have to break down and a Fair Isle sweater like that. The one in the photo is sure a beauty.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Absolutely love the Intarsia sweater patterning. Great job and kuddos to whomever knit that work of art!


----------

